# Competition Entries - Jhb Vape Meet 5



## Stroodlepuff

Ok Time to get the competition entries rolling in:

Please add your names to the list below:

*Cloud Blowing (Judged by @Derick @Rowan Francis and @PeterHarris and @devdev ) Juice will be supplied by Craft Vapour*

*@ZortEd*
@BansheeZA
@Austin VapeonMadison
@Chef Guest
@Michael
@Mauritz
@Joey786
@Snakeza
@ibi
@Smokyg
@Reinhardt
@baksteen8168

*PRIZES:
FIRST: 2 * Bottles suicide Bunny Sponsored by Vape Cartel , Panzer Mechanical mod clone Sponsored by Vape King , 1 * 12ml Bobas Bounty Sponsored by Juicy Joes
SECOND: 1 * 18ml Bobas Bounty Sponsored by Juicy Joes , 3 * 10m Kanthal Sponsored by Vape King , 1 * DIY Starter Kit - sponsored by Skyblue
THIRD: 1 x Set of 5 x 30 ml e-liquids our Range in the mg of recipients choice - Sponsored by Skyblue Vaping @Melinda , 5 * Vape King E-liquids , 1 * 30ml Lekka Vapors Sponsored by Juicy Joes*


*Coil Building (Judged by @Rowan Francis and our previous winner @PeterHarris and @devdev)*

*@ZortEd*
@Yiannaki
@Austin VapeonMadison
@Michael
@Joey786
@Snakeza
@Smokyg
@Reinhardt

PRIZES:

*FIRST: 2 * Bottles of Suicide Bunny Sponsored by Vape Cartel , TOBH Atty V2 Clone Sponsored by Vape King , 1 * 12 ml Bobas Bounty Sponsored by Juicy Joes
SECOND: 1 * 18ml Bobas Bounty Sponsored by Juicy Joes , 2 * 30ml Lekka Vapors Sponsored by Juicy joes , 1 * DIY Starter Kit - sponsored by Skyblue
THIRD: 5 * Vape King Juices , R100.00 Juicy Joes Voucher , 1 * 30ml Lekka Vapors sponsored by Juicy Joes, 1 * bottle of Suicide Bunny sponsored by Vape Cartel*




*Prizes for Lucky Draws:*

*Coil building Stand Sponsored by Vape King
1 * Buffalo Mechanical Mod sponsored by Vape King
Vapour Mountain Voucher to the Value of R600.00 - Sponsored by @Oupa
2 x R100 Juicy Joes Vouchers - Sponsored by Juicy Joes*


----------



## TylerD

I will judge! Both! Not entering.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

i will gladly Judge

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ZortEd

Why not. I'll be the first then to enter both..

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Derick

I'm in for judging cloud blowing again - was good fun last time

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ZortEd

I nominate @BansheeZA and @Tank to join me in the Cloud blowing.


----------



## Yiannaki

I'm in for the coil building comp


----------



## Tank

I will just be part of the peanut gallery thanx @ZortEd


----------



## ZortEd

You can use my uber ultra top secret area 51 designed Dripper @Tank

sent via pigeon... please feed and return to sender


----------



## BansheeZA

I'm in for cloud blowing. Just have to redo the coils in the stillare. Coil building is not yet my strong point so I think I'm gonna pass on that one for now maybe closer to the time

sent from my telegraph machine using Tapalalk stop

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Riddle

Okay I would like to know how is the coil building judged. What are the things that the judges will look at?


----------



## Chef Guest

I must regain face. I will enter cloud blowing once more...

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Riddle said:


> Okay I would like to know how is the coil building judged. What are the things that the judges will look at?


 
Each participant will be handed a rebuildable atomizer to build.
Participant to use the wire and wick of his/her choice.
Bring your own wire, wicking, tools, jigs,ohm meters, vape apps, calculator - whatever you want.
You will be asked to coil as close as possible to a resistance to be disclosed at the start of the competition.
You can build whatever coil you want - dual, twisted, chimney, ribbon wire, parallel - anything goes.
If your wire will be twisted or plated or whatever, feel free do to so beforehand. But, of course, no pre-wrapped coils.
20 minutes will be allowed to complete your coil and wick. Disqualified after 20 minutes.
Juicing of the wicks will be done by the judge.
The judge will test each build on the same device with the same juice.
Criteria will be:
Looks and performance of the coil and wick - 10 points.
Flavour, vapour and throat hit - 10 points.
Closest to the target resistance - 10 points for closest, 9 for second closest, and so on....if you are on the same time as another participant (e.g. both second closest) you will both score the same points (9 points each for the example). You are welcome to test your ohm meter against that of the judge(s) before the competition.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Riddle

@Stroodlepuff thanks for clearing that up. I will watch this time around and maybe next vape meet ill give it a shot. I don't have an ohm meter yet. I've been building my coils and testing it on my evic to read the ohm


----------



## Melinda

I'm up for the lucky draw's or what ever else you may need me for....I don't build coils so that's a no, cloud blowing also not my thing...I can judge the beer drinking....or is there no beer downing competition this time?

ah well let me know

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD

Melinda said:


> I'm up for the lucky draw's or what ever else you may need me for....I don't build coils so that's a no, cloud blowing also not my thing...I can judge the beer drinking....or is there no beer downing competition this time?
> 
> ah well let me know


Beer driking FTW!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev

Will judge both!

Not sure why @PeterHarris has edged me out in judging the coil building. I think he should actually defend his title....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## annemarievdh

I'm sitting this coil building competition out. Not happy with my coils.


----------



## Mauritz

+ one competitor for the Cloud Blowing comp


----------



## Michael

I would like to enter both competitions please

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Prize list has been updated. As we get more prizes they will be added

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Amazing prizes so far!  Nice work!


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Updated


----------



## Joey786

Cloud blowing and coil making 

Enter @Snakeza for both as well


----------



## Chef Guest

To hell with it! Put me into the coil building too!

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ibi

Cloudchasing... Why not give it a go...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Prizes have been updated


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Prizes updated again


----------



## ZortEd

Nice. Keep them coming...for everyone participating there is almost something...lol i like. This is going to be the biggest one of the year i suspect!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

devdev said:


> Will judge both!
> 
> Not sure why @PeterHarris has edged me out in judging the coil building. I think he should actually defend his title....


 

@Stroodlepuff I see you didnt see this post above...


----------



## Stroodlepuff

devdev said:


> @Stroodlepuff I see you didnt see this post above...


 
Sorry Dev

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Cloud blowers bring your a-game ... This is a pic of one of the contestants...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smokyg

Hey @Stroodlepuff Please add myself and @Reinhardt to both competitions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest

What are the rules of cloud chasing? 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## baksteen8168

Chef Guest said:


> What are the rules of cloud chasing?
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


 
First rule is you don't talk abou.... Oh, no wait.... that's something else... my bad...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ZortEd

I was curious about the rules myself.. But i guess me useing a commercial grade smoke machine will be wrong...no?!


----------



## baksteen8168

ZortEd said:


> I was curious about the rules myself.. But i guess me useing a commercial grade smoke machine will be wrong...no?!


 
That would be epic! "The endless cloud!" lmao


----------



## PeterHarris

well if last time was anything to go by, you build your setup and wick it before hand.
it can be dual, single quad, any type of coil you want. then you can wick it however you want, cotton rayon, ceramic, silica, socks..doesnt matter. just dont juice it up.

juice will be provided at the vape meet - then you blow the clown...easy...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ZortEd

So is your builds a secret or are we going to help each other a bit here to make it fair? I have never participated in any cloud blowing comp.. Not even sure if i'm going to be in the same ballpark as the pro's here.


----------



## Smokyg

ZortEd said:


> So is your builds a secret or are we going to help each other a bit here to make it fair? I have never participated in any cloud blowing comp.. Not even sure if i'm going to be in the same ballpark as the pro's here.


You can do whatever you like, all goes, except you need to use the juice supplied. And remember fresh batteries  

Id be glad to help out.


----------



## PeterHarris

ZortEd said:


> So is your builds a secret or are we going to help each other a bit here to make it fair? I have never participated in any cloud blowing comp.. Not even sure if i'm going to be in the same ballpark as the pro's here.


some ppl keep their build super secret other share 

some tips i have learnt,
you want your coil to heat up super fast, so if you want to go quad coil, better have something that can drive those puppies.
i prefer a dual coils.
ohms, you want it low, but still safe. so 0.4Ohm is a good start.
youtube rip trippers cloudblwing 101 - youll get some nice tipps there, but note, he goes as low as 0.05ohms - MAKE SURE YOUR BATTERY CAN HANDEL THAT - if you not sure ask here on the forum - tell us your batteries and well tell you the lowest you can safly go.

remember - this competition is to have fun, not to blow your face off!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZortEd

Me and @BansheeZA will try... Thnx @Smokyg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZortEd

Thnx @PeterHarris. I have tried to do as much research as i can...but...trial and error seems to be the only method i guess.


----------



## BansheeZA

I need to build lower coils this week. And it also looks like my spares for the Sx350 box won't be here in time. 

sent from my telegraph machine using Tapalalk stop


----------



## ZortEd

Awwwwwe sadness...


----------



## Chef Guest

I suppose the real question is whether the rules state that mech mods have to be used? In the interest of fairness. Cos if I'm using the MK 1 it could be considered an unfair advantage!  

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## PeterHarris

Chef Guest said:


> I suppose the real question is whether the rules state that mech mods have to be used? In the interest of fairness. Cos if I'm using the MK 1 it could be considered an unfair advantage!
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


last time there was 1 elec mod user and rest was mech - but im not too sure about that... @Stroodlepuff 

is it mech mods only for cloud blowing....?


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Nope you can use your own mod. No matter what it is. We might have to put a restriction on from what you guys are saying. I will think about it


----------



## Chef Guest

Stroods, I'm gonna have to withdraw from coil building. Just haven't had the time to practice...  

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## Smokyg

You can not restrict the awesome...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168

Probably going to see my ass as I am a complete noob, but count me in for clown blowing too...

 What the hell am I getting myself into...


----------



## Smokyg

baksteen8168 said:


> Probably going to see my ass as I am a complete noob, but count me in for clown blowing too...
> 
> What the hell am I getting myself into...


Lol, its all for fun  Everyone should give it a shot

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Smokyg said:


> Lol, its all for fun  Everyone should give it a shot


Just to be clear, I can build and wick my coil at home. It just needs to be dry?


----------



## baksteen8168

baksteen8168 said:


> Just to be clear, I can build and wick my coil at home. It just needs to be dry?


Asking, because building still takes me a good 10 minutes or so.


----------



## Smokyg

baksteen8168 said:


> Just to be clear, I can build and wick my coil at home. It just needs to be dry?


Yeah most definitely! Or if you want i could help you on the day as well

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Smokyg said:


> Yeah most definitely! Or if you want i could help you on the day as well


Thank you. cant wait to try and get close to the pro's. 

Like that's gonna happen on Saturday


----------



## Smokyg

baksteen8168 said:


> Thank you. cant wait to try and get close to the pro's.
> 
> Like that's gonna happen on Saturday


Lol, it just might! What does your kit consist of if i may ask?


----------



## baksteen8168

Smokyg said:


> Lol, it just might! What does your kit consist of if i may ask?


eVic Supreme with a little omega.

but will probably upgrade the dripper at the meet.


----------



## baksteen8168

baksteen8168 said:


> eVic Supreme with a little omega.
> 
> but will probably upgrade the dripper at the meet.


my kit must be kak 

@Smokyg went completely silent when I replied.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Smokyg

baksteen8168 said:


> my kit must be kak
> 
> @Smokyg went completely silent when I replied.


Haha, not kak, just doing some calculations and checking out what we can do for you in terms of some awesome coilage... We can make this work  if you get a dripper


----------



## baksteen8168

Smokyg said:


> Haha, not kak, just doing some calculations and checking out what we can do for you in terms of some awesome coilage... We can make this work  if you get a dripper


Ah, so my dripper is kak. Lol. Just pulling your leg.  

Thanks for the assistance. Appreciate it. Looking at getting a Veritas RDA (if the retailer gets stock)


----------



## Smokyg

baksteen8168 said:


> Ah, so my dripper is kak. Lol. Just pulling your leg.
> 
> Thanks for the assistance. Appreciate it. Looking at getting a Veritas RDA (if the retailer gets stock)


How big are those air holes on your omega?


----------



## Riddle

I stand corrected but I think the holes on the omega are 2mm. Don't have mine on me to double check now


----------



## baksteen8168

Smokyg said:


> How big are those air holes on your omega?


Not sure, but they are big. Will measure when I get home.


----------



## Smokyg

baksteen8168 said:


> Not sure, but they are big. Will measure when I get home.


Awesome! Looks like a good atty, will get you blowing clouds in no time.


----------



## baksteen8168

Smokyg said:


> Awesome! Looks like a good atty, will get you blowing clouds in no time.


Thanks @Smokyg

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Smokyg

baksteen8168 said:


> Thanks @Smokyg
> 
> Looking forward to it!


Not a problem. Just look for me at the meet. Ill be the smokyg  Lol.


----------



## baksteen8168

Smokyg said:


> Not a problem. Just look for me at the meet. Ill be the smokyg  Lol.


Will do. And I will be the brick.


----------



## Smokyg

baksteen8168 said:


> Will do. And I will be the brick.


Shibby! Braaaaap, chu chu chu, braaaaaap......


----------



## baksteen8168

Smokyg said:


> Shibby! Braaaaap, chu chu chu, braaaaaap......


----------



## Yiannaki

Would it be considered unethical to bribe the judges of the coil building comp with souvlakia and pita (greek kebab and flat bread) ?


----------



## baksteen8168

@Smokyg - air holes seem to be 3mm


----------



## baksteen8168

Yiannaki said:


> Would it be considered unethical to bribe the judges of the coil building comp with souvlakia and pita (greek kebab and flat bread) ?


Might be, but if you supply the whole meet. ..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki

baksteen8168 said:


> Might be, but if you supply the whole meet. ..


 
150 odd mouths to feed  i might just pass on the idea


----------



## baksteen8168

Yiannaki said:


> 150 odd mouths to feed  i might just pass on the idea


But why?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yiannaki said:


> Would it be considered unethical to bribe the judges of the coil building comp with souvlakia and pita (greek kebab and flat bread) ?


 
Well it really all depends on whether I'm involved or not but that kind of stuff really puts you on my side if you get my drift?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg

baksteen8168 said:


> @Smokyg - air holes seem to be 3mm


Thats perfect!! I just watched a few reviews. Looks good! We can beast it up! Perhaps getting a Mech and a efest 35A wont be a bad idea if you have some free $


----------



## baksteen8168

Smokyg said:


> Thats perfect!! I just watched a few reviews. Looks good! We can beast it up! Perhaps getting a Mech and a efest 35A wont be a bad idea if you have some free $


I have a mech inbound, but doubt if it will be out of customs tomorrow.

And I have 2 of these


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Prizes have been allocated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Stroodlepuff said:


> Prizes have been allocated


Very nice   

Lots of awesome prizes up for grabs! 

I hope no one pitches up for coil building so I can win by default

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Stroodlepuff said:


> Prizes have been allocated


Nice selection of prizes there!

Thanks to all retailers that donated! You guys are awesome!!


----------



## baksteen8168

Anybody have a mech I can borrow for the clown blowing? Customs still has mine.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

baksteen8168 said:


> Anybody have a mech I can borrow for the clown blowing? Customs still has mine.


Can use one of mine

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Stroodlepuff said:


> Can use one of mine


Thanks @Stroodlepuff


----------



## Smokyg

baksteen8168 said:


> Thanks @Stroodlepuff


Brilliant! We will have you changing the weather tomorrow


----------



## baksteen8168

Smokyg said:


> Brilliant! We will have you changing the weather tomorrow


If I change the weather, do I automatically win? Could do with a shiny panzer... lol


----------



## Smokyg

baksteen8168 said:


> If I change the weather, do I automatically win? Could do with a shiny panzer... lol


Well, obviously i would love to win as well as my mod is very screwd and times are here to replace it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Smokyg said:


> Well, obviously i would love to win as well as my mod is very screwd and times are here to replace it.


There should be specials at the meet.


----------



## Smokyg

baksteen8168 said:


> There should be specials at the meet.


Haha, indeed. But if you could win one with hard work, why not


----------



## baksteen8168

Smokyg said:


> Haha, indeed. But if you could win one with hard work, why not


going to be fun going up against you.


----------



## Smokyg

baksteen8168 said:


> going to be fun going up against you.


Likewise, but @Reinhardt is the guy to watch

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris

baksteen8168 said:


> Anybody have a mech I can borrow for the clown blowing? Customs still has mine.


 hey baksteen

i will bring my Hammer mod along - its just standing here gathering dust....

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168

PeterHarris said:


> hey baksteen
> 
> i will bring my Hammer mod along - its just standing here gathering dust....


@PeterHarris Thank you

Stroodlepuff also offered me one of hers. Got to love this community


----------



## kimbo

I got an idea

Cloud blowing paralympics *looking at the prizes and smiles*

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Reinhardt

Why am I getting so nervous about the vape meet?
Seems like There is going to be some awesome competition out there I might just have to go hide in a dark corner somewhere

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Reinhardt said:


> Why am I getting so nervous about the vape meet?
> Seems like There is going to be some awesome competition out there I might just have to go hide in a dark corner somewhere


Please do... give some of us a chance.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Got the footage from the cloud blowing comp this morning from @HappyCamper - its a 25 minute video lol thats the raw footage, Just needs some editing and to be added to the footage from the rest of the meet and it will be uploaded

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smokyg

Stroodlepuff said:


> Got the footage from the cloud blowing comp this morning from @HappyCamper - its a 25 minute video lol thats the raw footage, Just needs some editing and to be added to the footage from the rest of the meet and it will be uploaded


Ah yay! Cant wait!


----------



## Rowan Francis

looking forward to that , Thanks @Stroodlepuff


----------



## Yiannaki

Can't wait to see @johan chucking out some clouds


----------



## johan

Yiannaki said:


> Can't wait to see @johan chucking out some clouds


 
Everybody haven't posted selfies yet - that was the deal


----------



## Yiannaki

johan said:


> Everybody haven't posted selfies yet - that was the deal


Did you bribe @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo to edit you out of the videos


----------



## johan

Yiannaki said:


> Did you bribe @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo to edit you out of the videos


 
I am 100% mentally constipated today! Loony and taatie! Apologies, wrong answer (I was thinking about Reo Selfies) - and did not read the thread heading again - 2'nd time today  I also did not read and/or comprehend your post, obviously

Reactions: Like 2


----------

